# Ulduar Erfolgeraid



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

Vorwort:
Diesen Guide habe ich erstellt, da ich jede Woche diese Instanz spiele und ein Erfolgsjäger bin.
Quellen für diesen Guide sind Buffed.de , Hordeguides.de, wow-sammler.de und meine eigene Erfahrung.
Ich habe diesen Guide so angelegt, das ihr hier auf Buffed leicht alles nachsehen könnt.
Da es für (fast) jeden Erfolg eine 10er und 25er Variante gibt, habe ich mich dazu entschieden die linke hälfte immer mit der 10 Variante zu verlinken und die rechte mit der 25er.


> Beispiel:
> 
> 
> > Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar
> ...


Die Gegner sind mit den einzelnen Beiträgen hier im Guide verlinkt, so das ihr unten stehendes als inhaltsangabe sehen könnt.
In den einzelnen Beiträgen sind die Gegnernamen dann mit den Einträgen hier auf Buffed verlinkt.

 Vorbereitung:
1.Kauft euch für 10 Relikte von Ulduar bei Olut Bierbauch (Horde) oder Rork Spitzkinn (Allianz) in den Sturmgipfeln einmal Eiserner Flachmann.
2.[color="q1"]legt euch ein Makro an:





> [color="q1"]/tar Sara
> /kuss


3. Besorgt euch eine Möglichkeit mit euren Raidmitgliedern zu reden, einige Erfolge sind nur sehr schwer ohne Absprache zu erledigen, und bis aktuell wichtiges geschrieben ist, ist es meistens schon zuspät.

[color="q10"]*Die Belagerung** von Ulduar:*
Besiegt den Flammenleviathan, Klingenschuppe, XT-002 Dekonstruktor und Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerks

Eisenzwergeevent (Spießrutenlauf):
Aktiviert das sekundäre Verteidigungssystem indem ihr den Wächter ansprecht.

[color="q10"]*Die Vorkammer von Ulduar:*
Besiegt die Versammlung des Eisens, Kologarn und Auriaya.

Algalon ist ein Bonus-Boss (und nicht für den Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar nötig) der in der Vorkammer zu finden ist.

*[color="q10"]Die Hütter** von Ulduar:*
Besiegt Hodir, Thorim, Freya und Mimiron.

*[color="q10"]Der Abstieg i**n den Wahnsinn:*
Besiegt General Vezax und Yogg-Saron


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Zwergeevent (Spießrutenlauf):

Zwergageddon:*
Teilt euch in 3 Gruppen auf. 
Während des Pullens darf kein Schaden Gemacht werden, da ansonsten der Erfolg nicht klappen könnte.
Gruppe1 fährt als erstes los, mit den schweren Belagerungsmaschinen geht es nach hinten um die dortigen Mobs mitzubringen. Auf dem Weg darf Gruppe 1 Schaden machen, da die Zwerge wieder aus den Türmen kommen, haut am besten die großen Adds um. Das Pullen beginnt sobald Gruppe 1 hinten ist, jetzt fährt 
Gruppe 2 mit den kleinen Belagerungsmaschinen zur Mitte und pullt auf dem Weg alle Mobs.
Zeitgleich fährt
Gruppe 3 mit den Motorädern die linke und rechte Rampe entlang um die Mobs zu pullen.
*Wichtig!!!*
Ihr dürft alle Türme zerstören, nur die 4 großen, über denen eine leuchtende Kugel schwebt nicht.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Flamenleviathan:*

*Orbitales Inferno:*
Aktiviert das sekundäre Verteidigungssystem indem ihr den Wächter im Lager ansprecht und legt den Flammenleviathan ohne dass einer der großen Türme zerstört wird.
Durch diesen Erfolg schaltet ihr auch die anderen Erfolge Orbitale Verwüstung (3 Türme), Orbitales Bombardement (2 Türme), Orbitale Überwachung (1 Turm)

*Ohne Boxenstopp:*
Ihr müsst beim 1. Anlauf durch das Zwergenevent und den Flammenleviathan legen, ohne dass jemand sein Fahrzeug repariert.

*Mit weißer Weste: *
Tötung ohne dass ein Spieler auf den Leviathan katapultiert wird um eine Systemüberlastung herbeizuführen

*Schaltet diese Geschütze aus:*
Für diesen Erfolg müsst ihr euch auf einem Wiederverwerteten Verwüster befinden und euch auf den Flammenleviathan abschiesen lassen. Hier legt ihr einfach einen Geschützturm und habt den Erfolg.

*Aller guten Dinge sind drei*
Hierfür benötigt ihr mindestens 3 ID's ihr müsst den Flammenleviathan legen, während ihr entweder den Wiederverwerteten Verwüster, die Wiederverwertete Belagerungsmaschine oder den Wiederverwerteten Chopper benutzt.

zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Klingenschuppe:*
*
Eisenzwerg, gut durch, bitte:*
Für diesen Erfolg werden alle Kämpfe zusammengezählt, d.h. er kann in mehreren Anläufen gemacht werden.
25 Dunkle Runenwächter müssen durch Klingenschuppes Flammenatem sterben.
Für diesen Erfolg sollte der Tank seine Waffe ausziehen. 
Die Runnenwächter sind die Mittelgroßen Eisenzwerge, die während des Kampfes erscheinen.
Die großen und die kleinen können getötet werden.
Die Dunklen Runenwächter antanken und vorsichtig auf ca. 16-20 k Life hauen bevor Klingenschuppe nach unten geholt wird und
der Tank Sie direkt vor Klingenschuppes Schnauze zieht, so das Sie durch Klingenschuppes Flammenatem getroffen werden. 
Spätestens wenn Klingenschuppe seinen 2. Enragemodus bekommt (ja er Ragt 2x) könnt ihr die Eisenzwerge ohne Probleme durch seinen Atem sterben lassen.

*Wie Schuppen von den Augen: *
Klingenschuppe muss bei der 1. Landung gelegt werden.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33293XT-002 Dekonstruktor:*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33293http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33293http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33293

*Herzensbrecher:*
Zerstört das Herz in der Herzphase des XT-002 Dekonstruktor und anschließend ihn selber.

*Rapide Dekonstruktion:*
Besiegt den XT-002 Dekonstruktor innerhalb von 205 Sekunden (3 Minuten 25 Sekunden)
*
Schwächt die Schrott*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2931*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2932boter endlich ab!:*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2932
Besiegt den XT-002 Dekonstruktor, ohne das er seine Gesundheit durch einen XS-013 Schrottboter auffrischt.
*
**http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2934Schwächt die Gravitations*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2934*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2936bombe endlich ab: *http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2936
Niemand darf von einer Gravitationsbombe getötet werden.

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2933Schwächt die Bumm*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2933*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2935boter endlich ab!:*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2935
Für den Erfolg müssen 20 XS-013 Schrottboter innerhalb von 12 Sekunden durch die Explosion von XE-321 Bummboter zerstört werden.
Ihr benötigt Klassen die die Mob-Gruppen verlangsamen/aufhalten können.
Am besten eignen sich dafür 2 Magier mit Frostnova und 2 Jäger mit Frostfalle. 
Aber auch ein Schamane mit einemTotem der Erdbindung oder einem Totem des Erdengriffs kann hier aushelfen.
Die Magier sollten sich komplett ausziehen, damit die Frostnova nicht zu starken Schaden an den XS-013 Schrottboter und XE-321 Bummboter verursacht.
*Hinweis: Der Ring des Frosts funktioniert nicht bei den Mobs.*
Der XT-002 Dekonstruktor muss nicht getötet werden, damit ihr den Erfolg erhaltet.
*
Strategie:*
Stellt den XT-002 Dekonstruktor zwischen 2 Schrotthaufen, entweder auf der linken oder rechten Seite.
An den gegenüberliegenden Seiten stellen pro Schrotthaufen die Magier und Jäger auf und warten auf die Mob-Gruppen.
Die verbleibenden Spieler machen Schaden am XT-002 Dekonstruktor und bringen ihn in die Herzphase und wird nicht zerstört, sondern möglichst weit runter gespielt.
Dadurch erhält der XT-002 Dekonstruktor wieder Schaden und springt sofort in die nächste Herzphase.
Das ganze wird noch einmal wiederholt und ein vollständiger Schadensstop eingelegt.
Die Magier und Jäger verlangsamen die spawnenden Mob-Gruppen bei den Schrotthaufen.
Sobald am besten 25 XS-013 Schrottboter erschienen sind, werden zeitgleich die XE-321 Bummboter zerstört.
Durch die Explosion werden ebenfalls die XS-013 Schrottboter zerstört und ihr erhaltet den Erfolg.
Achtet darauf dass ihr nicht vorher ausversehen schon XS-013 Schrottboter zerstört.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerks:*http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilitynhttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilitynhttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilityn

*Ordentlich einheizen:*
Legt Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerkshttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilityn innerhalb von 4 Minuten
*
Alteisenproduktion:*
Für diesen Erfolg müsst ihr warten bis Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerkshttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilityn 2x Konstrukt aktivieren wirkt, dann sollten 2 Tanks die Eisernen Konstrukte gleichzeitig geschmolzen ins Wasser ziehen, da ein Tank allein damit Probleme hat.
Der Erfolg wird erst angerechnet, wenn auch Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerkshttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilityn tot ist.
Ihr müsst also selbst abschätzen, ob es mehr als fünf Sekunden waren.

*Heiße Angelegenheit:*
Sobald ihr von Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerkshttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Ignis-Meister-des-Eisenwerks-33118#abilityn geschnappt und in seinen Schlackentopf gesteckt werdet, habt ihr den Erfolg.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Algalon der Beobachter:*
*Algalon der Beobachter** ist komplett Optional*

*Genug beobachtet:*
Besiegt Algalon der Beobachter

*Supermassiv:*
Hierfür müsst Ihr drei lebendige Konstellationen nahezu zeitgleich in drei schwarze Löcher leiten, damit diese verschwinden. 
Ab 20 Prozent seiner Lebenspunkte geht Algalon in "Phase" 2 und vier schwarze Löcher erscheinen in einem Viereck um den Boss.
Spieler mit Spotteffekten sollten sich dieser Aufgabe annehmen und sich untereinander absprechen.
Um den Erfolg endgültig einzusacken, müsst Ihr außerdem noch Algalon der Beobachter töten.

*Er labt sich von Euren Tränen:*
Besiegt Algalon der Beobachter, ohne dass jemand stirbt

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Heldentaten/Herold-der-Titanen-3316*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Heldentaten/Herold-der-Titanen-3316*Herold der Titanen**
*Dieser Erfolg existiert nur im 10 Spieler Modus.
Hier müsst Ihr Algalon der Beobachter bezwingen, ohne dass ein Spieler Ausrüstungsteile über Stufe 232 trägt.
Diese Gegenstände fallen nur im 25 Spielermodus von Ulduar.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Die Versammlung des Eisens:http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Siege-ueber-die-Versammlung-des-Eisens-Ulduar-25-Spieler-2885*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Siege-ueber-die-Versammlung-des-Eisens-Ulduar-25-Spieler-2885http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Siege-ueber-die-Versammlung-des-Eisens-Ulduar-25-Spieler-2885
*
Ich erwähle Euch, Stahlbrecher:*
Stahlbrecher muss als letztes Sterben.

*Ich wähle dich, Runenmeister Molgeim / Ich erwähle Euch, Runenmeister Molgeim:*
Runenmeister Molgeim muss als letztes Sterben
*
Ich wähle dich, Sturmrufer Brundir / Ich erwähle Euch, Sturmrufer Brundir*:
Sturmrufer Brundir muss als letztes sterben

*Das geht nicht,** wenn ich betäubt bin*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2948*:*
Stellt einen Spieler ab, der sofort zu Kampfbeginn den ersten Kettenblitzschlag vonSturmrufer Brundir abbricht, da dieser die höchste Chance hat durchzukommen.
Anschließend sollten zwei oder maximal drei Spieler zum Unterbrechen des Kettenblitzschlag reichen.
Der Blitzwirbel wird erst in Phase zwei gewirkt und muss unterbrochen werden, wozu Sturmrufer Brundir in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr kommen sollte.

*Aber ich bin doch auf eurer Seite:*
Für diesen Erfolg benötigt ihr den Eiserner Flachmann.
Es reicht völlig aus, wenn ihr den Eiserner Flachmann bei 10% vom letzten Gegner benutzt da der Effekt dem Berserker-Timmer des Kampfes (10 Minuten) entspricht.
Die einzige Klasse, die damit Probleme haben könnte, ist ein Druiden-Tank, da er in die Humanoide-Form wechseln muss, um den Eiserner Flachmann einzusetzen.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Kologarn:*

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2953http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2953**Arm dran, **http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2954http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2954**weil Arm ab**:*
Für diesen Erfolg müsst ihr *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933*beide *http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934*Arme und danach *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930*Kologarn selbst innerhalb von 12 Sekunden legen.
Die Zeit läuft, sobald der *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933*1. A*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934*rm tot ist.

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2951http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2951**Mit offen**http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2952http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2952**en Armen**:*
Legt *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930*Kologarn ohne einen seiner *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Linker-Arm-32933*Ar*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32934*me zu zerstören

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2959http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2959**Jede Men**http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2960http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2960**ge Kies**:*
Legt *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Kologarn-32930*Kologarn erst nachdem mindestens 25 *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Geroell-33768http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Geroell-33768*Geröll-Mobs erschienen sind.


*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2955http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2955**Wenn Blicke **http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2956http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2956**töten könnten**:*
Der *fokussierte Augenstrahl* muss im Kampf erscheinen.
Im 10 Spieler Modus müssen 3 Spieler außerhalb stehen und dem Augenstrahlen ausweichen.
Im 25 Spieler Modus sind es 5 Spieler die den Augenstrahlen ausweichen.
Sucht euch dafür sehr aufmerksame Spieler aus.
Sobald die Augenstrahlen erscheinen, sind links und rechts von einem Spieler 2 Augenstrahlen, die sich kurz darauf zu einem *fokussierten Augenstrahl *vereinen.*
*Wenn ein Spieler das erkennt sollte er nach vorn oder hinten aus dem *fokussierten Augenstrahl* rauslaufen und diesen kiten.*
*Dabei darf kein anderer Spieler den *fokussierten Augenstrahl* abbekommen.
Ihr könnt die komplette Treppe zum kiten verwenden, oder aber bei Kologarn auf der Plattform die Strahlen kiten.  



Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Auriaya:*

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Die-verrueckte-Katzenlady-10-Spieler-3006http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Die-verrueckte-Katzenlady-10-Spieler-3006**Die verrückte** http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Die-verrueckte-Katzenlady-25-Spieler-3007**Katzenlady**:*
Sollte einer der *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Wilder-Verteidiger-34035http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Wilder-Verteidiger-34035*Wilden Verteidiger im Kampf mit *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Auriaya-33515http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Auriaya-33515*Auriaya sterben war es das mit dem Erfolg.
Deswegen darf keinerlei Flächenschaden gemacht werden, reiner Focus schaden auf die gute Dame.

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3076http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3076**Neun **http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3077http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3077**Leben**:*
Der *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Wilder-Verteidiger-34035http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Wilder-Verteidiger-34035*Wilde Verteidiger hat bei seinem ersten Erscheinen, acht Stapel der *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Wilde-Essenz-64455http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Wilde-Essenz-64455*Wilden Essenz, was heißt, dass er sich 8mal wiederbeleben kann.
Die Wiederbelebung setzt ca. 45 Sekunden nach seinem Tod ein.
Ihr müsst *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Auriaya-33515http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Auriaya-33515*Auriaya also zwischen den Wiederbelebungen auf ca. 10% herunter bringen und jeden Verteidiger innerhalb von 20 Sekunden töten.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Hodir:*

*Der Prinz vom einzigartigen Schrein:*
Legt *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Hodir-32845*Hodir innerhalb von 3 Minuten

*Trotzt dem Eis:*
Movement, niemand darf von *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Blitzeis-61968*Blitzeis getroffen werden. Dazu müsst ihr euch auf die Eisflächen stellen die erscheinen. Aber Vorsicht, geht ihr zu früh drauf werdet ihr vom herabfallendem Eiszapfen weggeschleudert.

*Meine Freundesind die coolsten:*
Befreit alle NPCs aus dem „Blitzeis", sobald Hodir dieses gewirkt hat. Denkt daran, die NPCs immer wieder zu befreien.  

*Langsam wird's kalt:*
Kein Schlachtzugsmitglied darf 2 Stapel *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Beissende-Kaelte-62038*Beißende Kälte auf sich haben.
*http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Hodir-32845*Hodir wird durch den Raum gezogen so dass sich alle Nahkämpfer beim Schaden machen bewegen können, Fernkämpfer und Heiler bewegen sich nach jedem Cast einfach kurz.

*Den ganzen Winter über gestärkt:*
Hier ist Glück im Spiel gefragt, am besten wartet ihr darauf, bis ihr den *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Sturmkraft-63711*Sturmkraftbuff erhaltet und sucht euch dann einen Ort, an dem ein *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Sternenlicht-62807*Sternenlicht in der Nähe eines *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Waermendes-Feuer-62821*Wärmenden Feuers ist.

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Thorim: * 

*Die Illusion zerbricht:*
Der Tank bleibt in der Arena und besiegt die Adds.*
*Die restliche Gruppe geht den Gang entlang zu *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Thorim-32865*Thorim.*
*Immer am Rand bewegen, weil durch die *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Blitzkugel-beschwoeren-62391*Blitzkugel die Gruppe sonst Wippen kann (ja auch heute noch).*
*Sobald die Gruppe auf den Balkon angekommen ist, habt ihr den Erfolg *http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Versift-10-Spieler-2977*Ver*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Versift-25-Spieler-2978*sift.
Jetzt muss die Gruppe nur noch in die Arena springen und *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Thorim-32865*Thorim besiegen, während *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Sif-33196*Sif dabei zusieht.

*Ohne Blitz:*
Kein Schlachtzugsmitglied darf durch eine *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Blitzladung-62466*Blitzladung getroffen werden.*
*Hierfür haltet ihr euch schön in der Mitte der Arena, unterbrecht ihn die ganze Zeit und falls hinter euch eine Kugel Leuchten sollte, geht ihr wo anders hin.

*Ich schaff' euch alle!:*
Diesen Erfolg bekommt ihr, sobald ihr *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Thorim-32865*Thorim das erste Mal gelegt habt.  

*Wer braucht schon Kampfrausch?:
*Für diesen Erfolg benötigt ihr mindestens einen Magier und einen Priester.*
*Ein Magier und ein Tank bleiben in der Arena, während der Rest *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Thorim-32865*Thorim hollen geht.*
*Der Magier verwandelt einen der Dunklen Runenkriegshetzer.*
*Im Kampf mit *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Thorim-32865*Thorim könnt Ihr ihn dann aus der Verwandlung befreien.*
*Der Priester stellt sich unterhalb von Thorims Balkon auf, wirkt Gedankenkontrolle auf den Dunklen Runenkriegshetzer und spendiert Euch die Aura der Schnelligkeit für den Erfolg.



Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Freya:*

*Auf SEHR viel Holz geklopft*
Lasst *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Steinrinde-32914http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Steinrinde-32914*Ältesten Steinrinde*, Ältesten Eisenast und Ältesten Hellblatt *vor dem Kampf am leben.
Am einfachsten geht der Erfolg in dem ihr von Anfang an nur auf *Freya* geht und die Adds links liegen lässt.
Durch diesen Erfolg bekommt ihr automatisch die Erfolge:
*Auf viel Holz geklopft* (lasst 2 Älteste am Leben) und
*Auf Holz geklopft* (Lasst 1 Ältesten am Leben)

*Abholzung:*
Zwei Dinge vorweg:
1. *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Freya-32906http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Freya-32906*Freya muss nicht sterben, damit euch der Erfolg angerechnet wird. Es ist also vollkommen egal, ob ihr nach dem Erfolg sterbt oder nicht.
2. Die Reihenfolge der Wellen ist zu Anfang zwar Zufall, aber sobald es drei Wellen gab, kommen die folgenden drei in der gleichen Reihenfolge.
D.h. ihr müsst mit dem ersten dreier Pack Elementare zwei andere Wellen überstehen.
Punkt zwei hat zur Folge, dass ihr eine Welle *Explodierende Peitscher* mit Flächenzaubern ausschalten müsst, verletzt die erste Elementarwelle also nicht zu stark, damit sie am Flächenschaden nicht sterben.
Praktisch ist es, wenn vor der zweiten Elementarwelle ein *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Uralter-Konservator-33203http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Uralter-Konservator-33203*uralter Konservator erscheint, da ihr dann den Schadensbuff der Pilze nutzen könnt.
Ansonsten solltet ihr für den Todesstoß der sechs auf alle Fälle Kampfrausch verwenden, um den Abstand zwischen den Toden nicht zu groß werden zu lassen.

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Schock-Konservieren-10-Spieler-2980Schock-Khttp://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/Schock-Konservieren-25-Spieler-2981onservieren:*
Besiegt *Freya* innerhalb von 20 Min, nach der Tötung der 1. Kreatur in ihrem Flügel.

*Zurück zur Natur:*
Für diesen Erfolg muss *Freya* während Phase zwei dauerhaft 25 *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Einstimmung-auf-die-Natur-62519http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Einstimmung-auf-die-Natur-62519*Einstimmung auf die Natur Buffs haben. Was für euch heißt, dass ihr keine Mobs töten solltet

*Kleinholz:*
Bringt *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Steinrinde-32914http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Steinrinde-32914*Ältesten Steinrinde auf etwa 20 Prozent seiner Treffer punkte, danach bleibt der Tank und ein Fernkämpfer bei ihm, der Rest geh zum *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Eisenast-32913http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Eisenast-32913*Ältesten Eisenast. Bringt ihn auf 15 Prozent der Treffer punkte. Da sein *Durchbohren* auch die Spieler beim *Ältestenhttp://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Steinrinde-32914* Steinrinde befallen können, kümmert sich der Fernkämpfer sofort um die Wurzeln die durch *Durchbohren *entstehen*. *
Bei  *Ältesten Eisenast* bleibt ein weiterer Tank und ein Heiler sowie zwei Schadensausteiler zurück, kümmert Euch erneut um die Wurzeln die durch *Durchbohren *entstehen.
Die restlichen Spieler gehen zum *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Hellblatt-32915http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Aeltester-Hellblatt-32915*Ältesten Hellblatt und bringen ihn zu Fall.
Die anderen beiden Ältesten müssen etwa zum gleichen Zeitpunkt gelegt werden. 

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*Mimiron:*

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...ng-Schlachtzuege/Brandmeister-10-Spieler-3180http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...ng-Schlachtzuege/Brandmeister-10-Spieler-3180**Brand**http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...ng-Schlachtzuege/Brandmeister-25-Spieler-3189http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...ng-Schlachtzuege/Brandmeister-25-Spieler-3189**meister**:*
Drückt den Selbstzerstörungsknopf und besiegt *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Mimiron-33350http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Mimiron-33350*Mimiron

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...uege/Kein-Freund-von-Beschuss-10-Spieler-3138http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...uege/Kein-Freund-von-Beschuss-10-Spieler-3138**Kein Freund **http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...uege/Kein-Freund-von-Beschuss-25-Spieler-2995http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...uege/Kein-Freund-von-Beschuss-25-Spieler-2995**von Beschuss**:* 
Lasst in der dritten Phase des Kampfes mit *Mimiron* einen der *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Angriffsbot-34057http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Angriffsbot-34057*Angriffsbots am Leben. 
Achtet darauf, dass niemand Schaden auf den *Angriffsbots* macht und ein Tank ihn bis in die 4. Phase hinein beschäftigt, denn dann greift *Mimiron* wieder mit seinen *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Raketenschlag-63036http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Raketenschlag-63036*Raketenschlägen an. 
Ein Todesritter kann nun den *Angriffsbots* in den roten Kreis des Einschlags ziehen, und ihn dort mit *Eisketten* verlangsamen. 
Alternativ könnt Ihr ihn auch einfach schnell in einen naheliegenden Einschlag ziehen, und Euch mit ihm heroisch selbst opfern

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...achtzuege/Ein-Bombenspektakel-10-Spieler-2989http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...achtzuege/Ein-Bombenspektakel-10-Spieler-2989**Ein Bombens**http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...achtzuege/Ein-Bombenspektakel-25-Spieler-3237http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...achtzuege/Ein-Bombenspektakel-25-Spieler-3237**pektakel**:*
Diesen Erfolg könnt Ihr über mehrere Schlachtzug-IDs hinweg erfüllen. 
Die *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Bombenbot-33836http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Bombenbot-33836*Bombenbots erscheinen nur in der dritten Phase. Ein Todesritter belegt sie mit *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Eisketten-45524http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Eisketten-45524*Eisketten, während zwei Fernkämpfer sie sofort zerstören. 
Die* http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Raketenschlag-63036http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Raketenschlag-63036*Raketeneinschläge treten in der zweiten und vierten Phase auf. 
Erblickt Ihr unter Euren Füßen ein rotes Zielkreuz, begebt Ihr Euch sofort heraus. 
Mit den *Annäherungsminen* wirft *Mimiron* in der ersten und letzten Phase um sich. 
Die Nahkämpfer sehen sich rechtzeitig nach größeren Lücken in den Minenfeldern um, durch die sie dem *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Schockschlag-63631http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Schockschlag-63631*Schockschlag sicher entfliehen können.  

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*General Vezax:*

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...-Geruch-von-Saronit-am-Morgen-10-Spieler-3181http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...-Geruch-von-Saronit-am-Morgen-10-Spieler-3181**Ich liebe den Geruch **http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...-Geruch-von-Saronit-am-Morgen-25-Spieler-3188http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...-Geruch-von-Saronit-am-Morgen-25-Spieler-3188**von Saronit am Morgen**:*
Für diesen Erfolg muss der Tank wieder seine Waffe ausziehen und darf keinen Flächenschaden machen. Während des Kampfes erscheinen *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitdaempfe-33488http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitdaempfe-33488*Saronitdämpfe, welche keinen Schaden bekommen dürfen. Wenn genug *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitdaempfe-33488http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitdaempfe-33488*Saronitdämpfe da sind, verbinden sie sich zu einem *Saronitanimus*. Killt den *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitanimus-33524http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Saronitanimus-33524*Saronitanimus und danach *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/General-Vezax-33271http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/General-Vezax-33271**General Vezax*.

*http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...g-Schlachtzuege/Schattenboxer-10-Spieler-2996http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...g-Schlachtzuege/Schattenboxer-10-Spieler-2996**Schatten**http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...g-Schlachtzuege/Schattenboxer-25-Spieler-2997http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievemen...g-Schlachtzuege/Schattenboxer-25-Spieler-2997**boxer**:*
Tank, und falls nötig Heiler, stellen sich in *http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/General-Vezax-33271http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/General-Vezax-33271*General Vezax rein, der Rest der Gruppe bleibt am anderen Ende des Raumes und weicht den anfliegenden *http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Schattengeschoss-62660http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/Schattengeschoss-62660*Schattengeschoss aus.  

Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

*[URL**=http://wowdata.buffed.de/npc/Yogg-Saron-33288]**Yogg-Saron[/URL]:*
1. Passt auf den Buff Geistige Gesundheit  auf!!! Wenn dieser auf 0 fällt, werdet ihr *wahnsinnig*, was meistens zu einem Wipe führt.
2. Es bringt nichts in der zweiten Phase auf *Yogg-Saron *schaden zu machen, da er von seiner* Schattenhafte Barriere *vor jeglichen Schaden geschützt ist.
3. Wenn ihr in der 2. Phase nicht rechtzeitig aus  Yogg-Sarons Gehirn  kommt, werdet ihr *wahnsinnig.
*Geht deswegen ca. 5 Sekunden bevor er *Wahnsinn hervorrufen* wirkt raus.
3. Spart euch den Kampfrausch für Phase 3 auf!!!
4. Mindestens 1 Schlachzugsmitglied sollte DBM haben, um die einzelnen Phasen zu Beobachten und die verbleibende Zeit in  Yogg-Sarons Gehirn  ansagen zu können.

*Allein im *  *Dunkeln* * Gildenedition**:*
Das ist der Hardmode von  Yogg-Saron , kein Wächter darf angesprochen werden!
Wenn ihr diesen Erfolg bekommen habt, gibt es automatisch auch die Erfolge:
*Ein Licht i*  *m Dunkeln*  (1Wächter)
*Zwei Lichter i*  *m Dunkeln*  (2Wächter) und
*Drei Lichter i*  *m Dunkeln*  (3Wächter)

*Das macht mi*  *ch wahnsinnig* *:*
Besiegt *Yogg-Saron*, ohne dass ein Schlachzugsmitglied wahnsinnig wird.

*Noch älter wi*  *rd DER nicht* *:*
Bezwingt *Yogg-Saron* innerhalb von 7 Minuten

*1.Phase:*
Sara  bekommt jedes Mal Schaden, wenn ein *Wächter des Yogg-Saron* in ihrer Nähe stirbt, macht den Erfolg:

*Sie kommen aus** den Wänden!**:*
Bezwingt 9  Wächter von Yogg-Saron  innerhalb von 12 Sekunden. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen zieht 11  Wächter von Yogg-Saron  zusammen und macht Flächenschaden. Danach hollt nur noch so viele *Wächter von Yogg-Saron* wie nötig sind.

_2.Phase:_
Alle Schlachtzugsmitglieder laufen aus dem See und drehen sich mit ihrem Charakter so, dass sie die Wand anschauen. Im Rudel wird im Uhrzeigersinn um den See gelaufen OHNE  YOGG-SARON  ANZUSEHEN und nebenher werden (Reihenfolge=Prioritätenliste) *Würgetentakel (fängt euch oder eure Mitspieler ein),* Verderbertentakel (wirken Apathie) und *Schmettertentakel (wirken Kraft schwächen)* gekillt. Wenn ein Mitglied von einer *Würgetentakel* geschnappt werden, fokussieren alle anderen diese.

 ACHTUNG!!!

 Sollte jemand den See betreten, wird er automatisch von einer* Würgetentakel* umschlungen.

 Dies ist deswegen wichtig weil es häufig vorkommt das der Gefangene zusätzlich von einer Gehinrverbindung betroffen ist und sein Gegenstück von *Geisteskrankheit* befallen ist.  Eine *Geisteskrankheit *ist daran zu erkennen, das ein roter oder grüner Strahl 2 Spieler verbindet, diese Spieler sollten zu einander laufen, damit der Strahl grün wird. In so einer Situation bleibt die Gruppe stehen und haut den festsitzenden Mitspieler raus und läuft dem gefeartem anschliesend hinterher. 
Wenn Portale in *Yogg-Sarons Gehirn* aufgehen, gehen so viel wie möglich durch. Diejenigen die es nicht rein schaffen bewegen sich weiter im Rudel und legen die Tentakeln. Die anderen finden eines von 3 Szenarien vor, bei dem sie alle vorhandenen neutralen Kreaturen legen müssen, diese verwandeln sich nach dem anhiten in eine Verderbertentakel, wenn alle Verderbertentakel gelegt sind ist der Zugang zu Yogg-Sarons Gehirn frei. Macht so viel Schaden wie möglich, aber geht rechtzeitig durch ein Portal aus dem Gehirn raus, bevor *Yogg-Saron* Wahnsinn hervorrufen wirkt. Lasst euch dies am besten von *Deadly Boss Mods(DBM)* ansagen, oder von jemanden der *DBM* aktiviert hat. Trefft euch mit den anderen Mitgliedern eures Schlachtzuges, um wieder ein Rudel zu bilden. Wenn ihr dem Gehirn genug Schaden zugefügt habt, ist die Schattenhafte Barriere von *Yogg-Saron* weg und Phase 3 startet, sollte die *Schattenhafte Barriere* noch da sein, fangt wieder an wie oben beschrieben.

*Küsst euch und *  *vertragt euch wieder* *:*
Makro(s.Anfang.) zu Beginn der 2. Phase nutzen

*In seinem Heim *  *wartet er und träumt* *:*
Dieser Erfolg muss nicht in einer einzigen Schlachtzug ID erledigt werden.
Erlebt in den Gehirnportalen folgende Szenarien:
- Die Ermordung von König Liane 
- Die Erschaffung der Dämonenseele 
- Der gequälte Champion 

_3.Phase:_ _Zündet, sobald alle zusammen sind, Kampfrausch._
Wenn ihr über 30 *Geistige Gesundheit* besitzt könnt ihr euch umdrehen und vollen Schaden auf *Yogg-Saron* fahren, sollte eure *Geistige Gesundheit* darunter liegen, bleibt mit dem Rücken zu ihn stehen und macht Flächenschaden.
Habt ihr Aggro von einer *Unvergänglichen Wache*, liefert diese beim Tank Eures Vertrauens ab und haut Sie solange, bis Sie wenig Leben hat. Die *Unvergänglichen Wachen* können nicht getötet werden, aber durch das runterhauen machen sie weniger schaden.
Wenn ihr alles richtig gemacht habt, sollte *Yogg-Saron* bald liegen. 


Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## Strohmy (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe, das euch der Guide weiterhelfen kann.
Leider konnte ich selbst im Kompletten Editor den Text nicht so anpassen, wie ich das gerne hätte, weswegen er so unterschiedlich Formatiert ist.
Falls er euch gefällt sagt mir das bitte.


----------

